# Hive Lift



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

That is nice!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I enjoyed your videos. I really like your idea of combining the hive lift with the dolly. My yard is on a slope so I'm not sure how it would work, but your design is elegant in its simplicity. Excellent.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks. Comes in handy. Worked pretty well pulling honey supers. Pluck them off the top, lower them for easier maneuverability, then raised to put onto the truck. Ramps had worked well for unloading in the past, it was the loading that got a little hairy! I have an extra set of wheels the same size, I think I'll get a longer axle rod and give it a set of double wheels for over soft ground. Probably tough to work on too much of a slope. Maybe some folks will see this and have some ideas to build a better mousetrap. It was a really easy build with minimal metal working tools and skill.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's really cool. I think you have something there. I bet you could sell those. Or maybe get Mann Lake to buy the design from you. Pay you royalties.

I especially liked the Beekeeper Lifting option.  Neat.

Thanks for showing us and get a design Patent on it before someone else steals it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the videos! How is the lift for actually moving a hive?


Larry


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark,
Hope someone does "steal" the idea, improve on it, and make it available for all of us! I just enjoy tinkering and I'm sure if I tried to make a business out of it I'd take all the fun out of it. Been there, done that and have all the T-shirts if you know what I mean. Plus, we've got a long winter coming up and it will be fun to see what other bored beekeeping tinkerers can come up with to improve on the design. I owe a lot to this forum. Gives me a warm fuzzy think I might be giving something back.

SNL,
Works just like a hand truck (but more securely) if you lower the load. I suppose you could mount some bigger ATV type tires on it for rougher surfaces. The lower "feet" are removable so I can get right up to hives I have on pallets without the feet getting tangled in pallet's cross members.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Steve,

Seeing something like this should give all the Engineers something to think about. You took a "problem" and solved it through knowledge and skill.

I hope someone steals it too. And that you get some modicum of credit. This devic e deserves to be called the Steve10 Hive Lifter just as much as, if not more than, The Mouintaincamp Method deserves its name.

Ya done good Steve. Would you please bring this to Syracuse Nov. 18 and swhow it off at the Empire State Honey Producers Ass. Mtng?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Now, if you could just "motorize" it..........


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark,
Thanks. Your kind words really mean a lot to me coming from someone with as much experience in beekeeping as you have. I don't need any "credit" for this, far better if it just helps someone wrestle those hives. That could be fun taking it to the meeting but then I'd have to baby-sit it rather than have my usual good time with my beekeeping friends! Pleasure before business as I always say. 
SNL, 
I was thinking about that. I'm just not that clever, though. Besides, I'd be more likely to hurt myself with something like that!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Stick it in the room where the Equipmenmt Sellers set up. It's pretty secure. Least they think so.

I love the low tech manual winch. I bet someone will put a battery operated winch on there. Seems like a motorized one would add too much to the weight. Though there are other such similar units w/ gas engines running the lift and the wheels.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Since you're going to "motorize" it, how about remote control???


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark,
Do you know the right people to contact to get the OK? Hate to show up driving my contraption around with no place to park it. PM me if you get a chance. Either way, I look forward to meeting you there.

I wanted something that I didn't have to worry about charging batteries or fuel for a motor. It's stout the way it is but I can get it onto the truck without any strain. Definitely would have been too heavy with motor and batteries. Then I'd have to cobble a lift to hoist it into the truck. Rather keep it simple for my one-man operation.

SNL, 
Careful what you wish for!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Pretty cool contraption you made.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Steve10 said:


> Mark,
> Do you know the right people to contact to get the OK? Hate to show up driving my contraption around with no place to park it. PM me if you get a chance. Either way, I look forward to meeting you there.


Just tell whoever asks that Mark Berninghausen said it was alright to set it up in the Display Room. I'm the guy booking gthe venue. Worst thing would be that you would have to take it back to your room. If that's the case, and you are on the ground floor, I will help move it. Though it is on wheels.

I'll buy you a beer if you bring it. Shoot, I'll buy you one anyway.

If enuf beesource people are there and will identify themselves by there screen name, I'll buy a round.

Working hard to have Michael Bush in 2012. He's willing. Now just a matter of transportation, I think.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

"IF ENUF BEESOURCE PEOPLE ARE THERE AND WILL IDENTIFY THEMSELVES BY THEIR SCREEN NAME, I'LL BUY A ROUND."

Thought it was worth saying a bit louder.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Barry. Will you be there?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sorry, I'll still be on crutches and won't be traveling for the rest of the year. Maybe next time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What happened? I hope you didn't fall off a ladder.

To qualify my offer. Only beesource.com members w/ screen names, not lurkers. Sorry CK and BK.


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Thanks.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

I really like your Idea I have a bed frame sitting in the garage waiting to build 
what you already did 
I would like to know if or when it gets top heavy what do you think of 
putting something on the lift to hold the top portion of the hives 
so they don't topple
Nice job 
Tommyt


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Tommy,
Between the 4 vertical 1 1/2" x 4" pieces on the arms and the pipe clamp squeeze, it seems to hold the box it's grabbing rock steady. I always lower the load (i.e. honey supers) when I'm moving the boxes. Since it has to tip back to move anywhere the uprights are narrow enough that if the boxes tipped back, the just would rest on the uprights avoiding a catastrophe. The propolis helps too. You could always throw a ratchet strap around the whole stack too. That's what I think I'd do come spring bringing a stack empty supers to the yard that don't stick together. Guess you could also rig a horizontal strap like the use on refrigerator-moving hand carts.


----------



## Beefarmer57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Steve,
Really great contraption. I was going to build a swing arm lift to load hives into a pickup. But, that would be something that would be a semi permanent installation. I like your Idea much better. What is the material you used on the uprights and the slide tubes.
Thanks,
Clay


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Clay,
Glad you like it. I just happen to have some 1 1/2" and 1 1/4" round, steel tubing in the shop left over from a race car chassis I built. They happen to be a size that that the larger size slides over the smaller size. I imagine anything along that idea would work. I too was seriously thinking of a swing arm lift in the back of the truck, but figured I'd get tired of trying to position the truck just right so I could lift the hives.
Steve


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice I love it


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice steve10
I would suggest that you add a scale to the winch cable so you can weigh hives with it as well.


----------



## utahbees (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful... I love the design. I can see this being produced


----------



## utahbees (Jun 30, 2011)

You could use one of these for moving more than just bee boxes... lots of other uses... railroad ties, small pallets, rocks around the yard, and etc... might need retrofitted a little or have different attachable "arms" for carrying and loading other items? Fantastic!


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Slick, Blue, & Utah - Thanks for the kind words.

Bluegrass - A scale is an easy mod. Great idea!

Utahbees - Careful, we make it too versatile and the "Honey Do List" for the spouses might get too long!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Steve10...

Ok, I've seen & heard enuff, if you'll motorize it, add the remote control and scale, I'll give you $100 for it


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

snl-
Thank you for the offer, but I'm getting kind of attached to my "first-born" if you know what I mean


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

At the risk of sounding 1/3 of my age... "WANT!"


----------



## Steve10 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello again gang,

Gotten enough PM's asking about some closer shots. I apologize, I've been trying to put labels on the pic's for dimensions, but I'll be a lot greyer by the time I get that done. So here's a link to a bunch of close-up pictures. Sorry I didn't post sooner, but filling that woodshed in the background was a bigger priority after tucking the bees in for winter. We heat entirely with wood so I want to keep my other Honey happy too. You married guys understand!

http://s474.photobucket.com/albums/rr101/Steve10_10/Hive Lift/

Anyways, here it is and I'll gladly answer any questions and look forward to seeing how other folks take and modify the design for there own purpose. Sorry, it was a build as I went with what I had so there are no paper plans, just backyard cobbling. Took a hand cart and put a hive body in front of it and this is the contraption that resulted.

Steve


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

For those who missed this the first time.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

For those who are not handy enough to make one. You can buy one here:
http://www.swienty.com/shop/vare.asp?side=0&vareid=100915B


----------



## Happy Honey Farm (Feb 14, 2010)

Steve I"m putting my order in right now I"ll be picking it up in early spring LOL!!


----------

